# Whats your GPS up too??



## crimson.snwbnny (Nov 24, 2016)

thought it would be fun to post some of the silliest routes the amazon app tries to take us on. Or maybe a mispronounced street name??

The app likes to say Chase as chaz. Here are some dumb routes it suggests. 








This second one. I was delivering an address 2-3 houses down. Lol


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

Hehe. I've had this happen a couple of times. Send me around the block to go next door because it was a corner and the second house was technically on a different street.


----------



## amazonflexguy (Nov 19, 2016)

GPS tried to get me to turn down a golf cart path way. Sorry not happening


----------



## monkeemama17 (Jun 4, 2016)

It pronounced 101st st as 101 street street. There are some other ones that are weirder because some are Indian names and you would only know how to pronounce them if you were here. I'm from Portland dpd1


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)




----------



## poopyhead (Jul 8, 2016)

The amazon navigation is horrible. Why does it skip certain cross streets on favor of others? I was in a new development a couple weeks ago with 0 roads displayed. It wanted me to go in circles forever on a neverending loop



monkeemama17 said:


> It pronounced 101st st as 101 street street. There are some other ones that are weirder because some are Indian names and you would only know how to pronounce them if you were here. I'm from Portland dpd1


For me it always pronounces the letters like 102nd st is 102 N D street, 103rd st is 103 R D street. Ninety is pronounced Nine Tie. This app is so bad.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

poopyhead said:


> I was in a new development a couple weeks ago with 0 roads displayed. It wanted me to go in circles forever on a neverending loop


You saw that there's no roads displayed in the Amazon gps. Why would you even try to use it?


----------



## poopyhead (Jul 8, 2016)

oicu812 said:


> You saw that there's no roads displayed in the Amazon gps. Why would you even try to use it?


I didn't use it. I didn't know that no roads would be displayed until i got to the neighborhood.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

amazonflexguy said:


> GPS tried to get me to turn down a golf cart path way. Sorry not happening


That's because Amazon's app development takes place in some Bangladeshi sweat shop, where a bunch of dollar-a-day refugees are sitting at picnic tables with Google Map printouts and a box of crayons, trying to get their app routing sorted out. They have no concept of what a golf cart path is, to them that's a first class thoroughfare and they're just confused that they can't find a name for that fine street.

I can't grab screen caps with an unrooted Android phone, but I had one today with a routing of over 2 miles around in a circle... out of the subdivision, back in another subdivision, and across via a secret access road... for a house I could see 1/2 block away around the corner from the previous stop.


----------



## crimson.snwbnny (Nov 24, 2016)

tuesday i delivered at a subdivision where most of the streets started with lake. But at first i didnt notice the street signs. The app kep saying turn left at La Key Forest or La Key Wind. then i finally looked at a street sign. I laughed so hard... Lakeforest and Lakewind. stupid app.. Then yesterday It was saying Abbey Lincoln drive. instead of ABE LINCOLN.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

App has very poor text to speech.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

I dunno why people would use the speech anyway. I find it horridly annoying (not to mention it interrupts the music if you use Bluetooth...in fact I have to keep Bluetooth off on my phone because even muted it still tries)


----------



## poopyhead (Jul 8, 2016)

amazonflexguy said:


> GPS tried to get me to turn down a golf cart path way. Sorry not happening


Stupid amazon. See my location indicated by my blue arrow? They wanted me to drive down a bike path.











poopyhead said:


> Stupid amazon. See my location indicated by my blue arrow? They wanted me to drive down a bike path.





















All from today.


----------

